# How to set up Network Clustering under Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition



## BrandonNaramore

*How to set up Network Clustering under Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition*
By Brandon Naramore​

What you will need: (at least)
•	3 Static IP’s
•	3 PC’s (2 of which are running Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition)
•	IIS (Internet Information Services)

Given the fact you are sitting in front of a newly installed Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition. We will now set up the TCP/IP settings. Navigate to Start/Control Panel/Network Connections/. Right click on Local Area Connection and select Properties. Scroll down in the middle box and Select TCP/IP then hit Properties. Click the radio button beside Use the following IP Address. I will use the following example IP’s. In IP address type 192.168.10.41, press Tab and the Subnet Mask will automatically fill in for you. Only change this value if you need too. Next, enter your Default Gateway.: 192.168.10.1. Next click the radio button beside Use the following DNS server address. Input the following in both fields. 192.168.10.25 and 192.168.10.3. Look at the picture below for reference.








Press ok to close out of each box.

We will now install IIS (Internet Information Services). Go to Start/Control Panel/Add Remove Programs/ then select Add Remove Windows Components. Select Application Server, check mark it then hit Details. Make sure everything in there is selected. Then Press OK twice. IIS is now installed. To open it, go to Start/Administrative Tools/ Internet Information Services (IIS) Manager. Now that you have a static IP, IIS will configure itself upon opening. We will now load up NLB (Network Load Balancing). You can access it by going to Start/Administrative Tools/Network Load Balancing Manager. You will see this:








Once you have that open, click Cluster then New as shown in the picture below:








You will then be prompted with this screen below:








This screen is for the IP you have set aside or have attached to a domain. Input the data above. Make sure if you are using one (1) NIC card per PC that you select Multicast and IGMP multicast. Failure to select these options will result in failed connections. The next screen is for any additional IP’s you will need to add. We will skip this step unless it is necessary for your case.








This next screen is for modifying the Port Rules. These should be modified only if specific ports need specific rules. We will leave them default for now.








The following screen is where you will connect to the host. The host being the PC you are setting NLB up on. In this case, the 192.168.10.41.Press connect, highlight the name and hit next.








This screen is to modify the Host Parameters. It should fill in the information for you.
The IP will be the Host.








After you hit finish, NLB will connect to the host with one PC in the domain cluster. Our next step will be to add our second IP as an additional Host within the Cluster. In order to do that, Right click on your domain or FQDN (Fully Qualified Domain Name) then select Add Host to Cluster. As seen below:








You will be prompted to input your 3rd IP. In this case, the 192.168.10.40.








Press next and you will then continue to configure your 3rd IP’s settings.
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/b03f1ebc-Sliber.jpg
When you have completed these steps, click Finish to have both PC’s under one cluster running. If you did everything correct, it should look like the picture below. If it does not, go back and make sure all your settings are correct. Remember, if you are using one (1) NIC per PC, you must have Multicast and IGMP multicast selected.
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/07f3d069-Sliber.jpg
Saving the Host List. 
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/478bdeb2-Sliber.jpg

*Testing IIS*

On a separate PC outside of the Cluster but within the same network; Open your IE browser and point it to your reserved IP. In this case, that would be the 192.168.10.43. One of two things will happen. If you modified the index.htm on each machine differently than the other, you will see that either one will show up. Once NLB chooses a host, that’s all you will see until it fails. In most cases, it will choose the first host on the list

*Testing Failover*

Stopping a Host
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/39f29133-Sliber.jpg
When a host is stopped.
http://www.slibe.com/fullimage/59ba16b0-Sliber.jpg

*Testing Failover Hosts.*

Open your browser back to the 192.168.10.43 Your page will now reflect the host that is still up. Reverse the host and the change will be made in about 5 seconds.


I hope this tutorial was helpful. If you find any flaws or have any suggestions, let me know. Thanks for reading. Apparently I can only have 10 pictures and I had 15, so I made the remaining 5 links. Sorry.


----------



## BrandonNaramore

Has this helped anyone? Any critique would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## ebackhus

I don't use Win 2003 for my homeserver, but it's still very informative from an administrative perspective. I recommend you talk with Zazula, manager of the Articles forum, about turning into a full-fledged TSF Article.


----------



## jjleg

I am not able to see any of the pics & I can not view any of the link you supplied in the doc. I am needing to setup clustering with HP ML380 & MSA1000 using fibre channel. are the steps still the same ? JJ


----------

